# Lively night spots, Chiang Mai



## Guest

There are two lively nightspots in the Pornping Tower Hotel complex in Chiang Mai centre, right next to each other. Bubbles, and Hot Shots. *Bubbles* is one of those unbearable discos playing non-stop trance or techno (not really sure what's the difference).... leaves you with a headache thudding in time to the beat, I know that much. Usually crowded though, and a few oldies hang on in there for an hour or two. Me, I lasted 30 minutes the one and only time I went.

20 feet away is the entrance to *Hot Shots*, where it's possible to survive a bit longer. A night club with live music from Thai bands, not exactly my thing but anything's better than 'trance'. At least Hots Shots has a succession of scantily-clothed and very attractive singers succeeding each other on stage. And you can even take part in a conversation, without having to scream in each other's ear. And the company's good too...







It was 'A's (in the middle) birthday that night ...

One other rather more infamous spot is *Spicy's*. This place is where a lot of the girls end up when they have lucked out on finding a friend for the night, and it's pretty obvious as soon as you walk through the door. But the atmosphere is friendly as long as you're not the drunk/aggressive sort, the music's ok, and people will leave you alone if that's what you want 

The *Mandalay*... lot of Thais, loud and brash place, some live music, ok if you like that sort of thing (some Thai friends took me there, but not really my scene). 

Lots of karaoke places, never visited them.


----------



## Acid_Crow

And how are the buckets? Sangsom, ice and no coke?

ps. YAY! More pictures of girls, please


----------



## KhwaamLap

Acid_Crow said:


> And how are the buckets? Sangsom, ice and no coke?
> 
> ps. YAY! More pictures of girls, please


Pictures of guys instead? Katoeys? Attractive buffalo?


----------



## Guest

KhwaamLap said:


> Pictures of guys instead? Katoeys? Attractive buffalo?


Ok, if you insist, KL


----------



## KhwaamLap

frogblogger said:


> Ok, if you insist, KL


:tongue:Sheeez! WOuldn't need to be drunk to make THAT mistake!

Go on admit it, you would FB wouldn't you :lol:


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Ok, if you insist, KL



Yikes, frogblogger, THAT'S a ladyboy? I guess the best approach might be the ol' "Crocodile Dundee" manual equipment check approach! Just to make sure it IS a sheila. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> Yikes, frogblogger, THAT'S a ladyboy? I guess the best approach might be the ol' "Crocodile Dundee" manual equipment check approach! Just to make sure it IS a sheila.
> 
> Serendipity2


Rather you than me, S2! I can think of things I would rather get a grip of


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Rather you than me, S2! I can think of things I would rather get a grip of



frogblogger,

I would too but if that was a photo of a "ladyboy" you posted, short of doing a strip search on the spot..... scary! Are there any genuine females that look like that? I don't think a 'real' female would take too kindly to the Crocodile Dundee treatment but on the other hand who wants to take a sheila home to find out that hen is actually a drake! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

S2 - Plenty of hens that pretty - but when they dress that scantily, you know it's a drake!

Back on the topic of nightspots, in another thread I mentioned the Brasserie, and its great blues guitarist... it's a great location on the Ping River - found this shot...


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> S2 - Plenty of hens that pretty - but when they dress that scantily, you know it's a drake!
> 
> Back on the topic of nightspots, in another thread I mentioned the Brasserie, and its great blues guitarist... it's a great location on the Ping River - found this shot...



frogblogger,

That wasn't skimpy. It looked like a young lady getting ready to go out for a nice dinner. Had she/he been in a VERY short mini-skirt and a blouse with a plunging neckline THAT is skimpy. The last line of defense is to check that Adam's apple! 

That looks like a really great spot for a nice dinner - just so long as you don't get too sloshed else it could be a bit of a swim in the Ping. Does't the Ping run essentially north-south through Chiang Mai? If so my guess is that it's on the west side of the river? A great photo and if I'm right, taken in the early morning?

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> frogblogger,
> 
> That wasn't skimpy. It looked like a young lady getting ready to go out for a nice dinner. Had she/he been in a VERY short mini-skirt and a blouse with a plunging neckline THAT is skimpy. The last line of defense is to check that Adam's apple!
> 
> That looks like a really great spot for a nice dinner - just so long as you don't get too sloshed else it could be a bit of a swim in the Ping. Does't the Ping run essentially north-south through Chiang Mai? If so my guess is that it's on the west side of the river? A great photo and if I'm right, taken in the early morning?
> 
> Serendipity2


These days they can actually have the Adam's Apple shaved... ouch, the extremes they go to, short of the final chop.

Yes (ref the Ping) but it's east of the city centre and the essentially square moat, so this pic was taken one day, looking across from the Warorot market on the city (west) side of the river... can't remember what time...


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> These days they can actually have the Adam's Apple shaved... ouch, the extremes they go to, short of the final chop.
> 
> Yes (ref the Ping) but it's east of the city centre and the essentially square moat, so this pic was taken one day, looking across from the Warorot market on the city (west) side of the river... can't remember what time...



frogblogger, 

Wouldn't you have been on the east bank of the Ping River shooting the restaurant located on the west bank? If I'm right it would have been in the morning as it appears the 'golden haze' is from [roughly] behind you. Just a guess. 

It does look like a great place to have a romantic dinner with that special someone! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Even though they've stuck north over to the right, you can see that I was on the west bank from this map 

Some more info about the Brasserie (and the food) *here*. As I mentioned before Took doesn't start playing until late - gets going at 10pm...


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Even though they've stuck north over to the right, you can see that I was on the west bank from this map
> 
> Some more info about the Brasserie (and the food) *here*. As I mentioned before Took doesn't start playing until late - gets going at 10pm...



frogblogger,

By your map I'm 180 degrees out of phase. You were on the west bank shooting to the east then. So your photo was most likely late afternoon with the sun behind you and setting rather than a morning shot. I gather then that the restaurant is across the river from the city instead of on the same side? Or am I totally confused. 

Still, looks like a great place for a nice dinner. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

That's it in a nutshell. Yes the east bank, but quite central - the Wararot market is a 5 minutes' stroll from the Night Bazaar, so you can see how easy it is to get there.

Hopefully when you arrive in CM (this autumn) we can arrange an evening there


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> That's it in a nutshell. Yes the east bank, but quite central - the Wararot market is a 5 minutes' stroll from the Night Bazaar, so you can see how easy it is to get there.
> 
> Hopefully when you arrive in CM (this autumn) we can arrange an evening there



Hi frogblogger,

I finally dusted my map of Chiang Mai off and it IS oriented with north to the top of the page so I was [finally] right.  

Most of my wandering in Chiang Mai has been either inside the moat or around the night market or Tha Phae gate area - or out in the boondocks visiting hill tribes. My base of operation use to be Chiang Inn but then they build that poxy parking garage and mini-mall which killed the hotel. 

Much has changed since my first visit in early 1978. My first flight into Chiang Mai was on a DC-3 or DC-4 twin engine airplane. Three months later it was a brand new Boeing 737 and now it's jumbo jets. I far preferred the 'old' Chiang Mai to this new economic powerhouse. Smaller, quieter, cheaper, friendlier and few tourists. Sadly, Chiang Mai has been "discovered". It's like the world discovering your favorite fishing hole.

I"ll look forward to an evening out! Maybe a photo shoot too! By then you'll be happily W2B'd? 

Serendipity2


----------

